# Poll test #2



## Cwalker935 (Jan 7, 2019)

Test


----------



## mark james (Jan 7, 2019)

Looking good Cody.

I did a test for voting and photos in the 1-2-3 forum.

I'm still trying to figure out how to get full sized photos on the contest display.  Thumbnails I got, but for previous contests, folks had full pictures, but not uploaded into their personal photo album.  ??  I'm trainable, at least wifey says so after 34 yrs.

I'll poke Mike Redburn.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 7, 2019)

Please keep me in the loop on posting full photos.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 7, 2019)

jeff made a video

[yt]rYEjSoirG9Y[/yt]

We probably should be posting experimental polls in either the Testing forum or the Bash planning forum so that we're not putting a bunch of meaningless polls in this forum.


----------



## mark james (Jan 7, 2019)

Brian G said:


> jeff made a video
> 
> [yt]rYEjSoirG9Y[/yt]
> 
> We probably should be posting experimental polls in either the Testing forum or the Bash planning forum so that we're not putting a bunch of meaningless polls in this forum.



Sweet!  I believe this is what I have been looking for.  I'll poke around tomorrow, but I suspect this will do it for the contest full image postings.

Thanks Brian!!  I owe you a half eaten bagel. :worship::monkey::worship:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 9, 2019)

Testing


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 9, 2019)

I just followed Jeff video and the thing about it is it gets rid of the thumbnails and that is cool. Have to remember that.


----------

